# Just chopped my greenhouse big bang



## noturbo (Feb 20, 2008)

Just chopped my big bang from greenhouse seed company! I really enjoyed my first succesfull grow  i now wish i hadnt just grown one lol

i vegged it under a single blue 125w cfl up to only around 8 or 9" and switched to 12/12 with a red 125w cfl. I used that for about a week untill my 400w hps arrived and the thing really took off lol. It ended up around 2ft tall 

Im now thinking i should have given it another week or two but i wanted to get this out and start my next grow with 7 big bangs 

Here is a pic of my yield hanging out drying, it weighs nearly 12 ounces wet so im maybe expecting between 1 and 2 oz once its dried, do you think thats about right?

Thanks for looking


----------



## sure (Feb 20, 2008)

Hell no, I think its safe to hope for half and if not, a little than half hopefully, if you cure it right. Good luck.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 20, 2008)

If Cured And Dried Right U Will Lose Up To 50 To 75 Percent Of Ur Weight Depending On How Dense The Buds Are But I Mean Look At That Cola Fucking Lovely I Just Want To Eat It And The Side Colas Look Like They Filled Out Nice As Well


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 20, 2008)

that looks delicious


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful! Congratulations on your first successful grow. I hope it cures into the maximum weight possible.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2008)

I would say about 2 oz dry maybe.You got alot of rough trim to do which is easiest to do when you first cut the plant then get in and manicure it after a good hang dry.Did you use actual 125 watt cfls the 12 inch ling ones or the equal to 125 watt cfls?


----------



## noturbo (Feb 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I would say about 2 oz dry maybe.You got alot of rough trim to do which is easiest to do when you first cut the plant then get in and manicure it after a good hang dry.Did you use actual 125 watt cfls the 12 inch ling ones or the equal to 125 watt cfls?


Yeah sorry i should have been more clear, it was one of the actual 125w long cfls with a big reflecter. I was actually quite impressed with it for vegging!


----------



## noturbo (Feb 21, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on your first successful grow. I hope it cures into the maximum weight possible.


Thanks man! fingers crossed


----------



## noturbo (Feb 21, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> that looks delicious


thanks, i think so too lol


----------



## noturbo (Feb 21, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> If Cured And Dried Right U Will Lose Up To 50 To 75 Percent Of Ur Weight Depending On How Dense The Buds Are But I Mean Look At That Cola Fucking Lovely I Just Want To Eat It And The Side Colas Look Like They Filled Out Nice As Well


Haha thanks dude, yeah the cola is pretty fat lol! About the size of a 2litre drinks bottle id say 

Maybe il get a pic with a bottle next to it for comparrison lol


----------



## noturbo (Feb 21, 2008)

sure said:


> Hell no, I think its safe to hope for half and if not, a little than half hopefully, if you cure it right. Good luck.


Thanks sure, did you mean half an oz or half the wet weight?


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 21, 2008)

ima say ur gna get between 4 and 2 ounces,


----------



## mr thc (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck thats a nice size lol...I wanna see that pic lol! Do it.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Feb 21, 2008)

Was thinking about buying the GH Big Bang but the GH Cheese fems won the battle. let us know how it smokes, nice job.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Feb 21, 2008)

you will have more than 1-2 oz... trust me.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 22, 2008)

some were around 2 1/2 oz to 3oz


----------



## dak1b (Feb 22, 2008)

looks like ull have about 4 OZ. nice job on ur first grow! was that just from one plant?


----------



## MatanuskaThunderFuck (Feb 23, 2008)

Did you weigh that bro? How much? That cola is making me jealous!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 23, 2008)

very nice man.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 23, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Haha thanks dude, yeah the cola is pretty fat lol! About the size of a 2litre drinks bottle id say
> 
> Maybe il get a pic with a bottle next to it for comparrison lol


fucking right dude id like to see that and some up close picks big bud gentics are some of my favs


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

Id say after you've removed the leaf and large stalks about 3oz dry at the most


----------



## noturbo (Feb 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Id say after you've removed the leaf and large stalks about 3oz dry at the most


3oz would be absoutely brilliant  i have trimmed them up a bit and they look better for it now! 

dak1b - thanks man, yeah its all off one plant and it was only about 2ft tall at the end

MatanuskaThunderFuck - Havnt weighed it dry and trimmed up yet, il post that up in a few days 

bigbudeddie - thankyou 

letmeblazemyfuckingbong - thanks dude, il try and get some more pics for you, that big cola has shrunk a little now its dried though  still pretty massive though lol


----------



## noturbo (Feb 24, 2008)

Thinking about what to grow next and cant decide between trying some auto ak47 or doing big bang again but use a different method

Id really like to see 8 of these big bang in my cupbard and perhaps try my hand at lollipopping them and just having 8 huge colas

Not sure if id prefer to grow something different though and the auto ak47 sounds really good. Because i cant have a seperate veg and flower room these would be ideal as i could flower and veg in the same space on 18/6 light cycle and i could work it so i always have bud


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

i beat ur welcome dude a lovely grow and that thunderfuck strain is amazing i heard well have fun smokeing those juicy buds and i beat that colas nice keep us updated


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

wow never heard of auto ak47 but theres always new shit if ur looking for some crazy shit to try id recoment sour deisle ww is another good one white rhino and some white deisle is crazy shit as well


----------



## charice (Feb 25, 2008)

all right peeps I'm in the desert in socal but plan on connecting a 200 square foot corrugated plastic greenhouse. I have a few questions. how deep should i dig the bed for maximum growth of 9 feet and is there anything that allows more light into the greenhouse but keeps the eyes out?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

not really and dig all the dirt out to 4 feet down and put in ur own mix of good stuff thats what id do if i had a green house just dont fuck up the ground around beams and shit like that


----------



## noturbo (Feb 26, 2008)

omg!!

Me and my bro just decided to try a bit of the weed earlier so thought id report back lol!

had a splif each and I have to say that the taste and smoke wasnt so great but im not done curing yet obviously so hopefully that will improve

The high on the other hand jeez lol, im still feeling kinda stoned now and i didnt put much in! Me and my bro havnt smoked in a while so that may have something to do with it too but it was the most intense feeling iv ever had from weed. A total body buzz and a really trippy feeling, me and my bro thought back to salvia trips we had and the feeling was really similar but obviously not quite as intense but that initial feeling lasted a good 20 - 30 mins with a lingering mellow stone feeling afterwards

my ability to walk properly was totally shot lol, i was so relaxed my legs would try to bend backwards when i put my foot down and my leg would lock out. I crawled up my stairs and started staring at the shadows on the carpet of the stairs. I then went for a lye down on my bed and listened to some hip hop and felt ultra chilled out. It kind of reminded me how id seen people who were stoned for the first time, which makes me think that the fact i havnt smoked for a while has something to do with how stoned i felt. il report back after iv smoked some more to see if i get the same effect


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 26, 2008)

its cause u havnt smoked in a long time wish that happening to me


----------



## noturbo (Feb 26, 2008)

well i weighed it too now it was dry, it was bang on 3oz dry with all the stalks n everything removed so im pretty chuffed from one 24 inch tall plant

A sog grow with 10 lollipopped bigbangs would be awesome, might do it in the summer

Kinda wish id topped this one now but nevermind lol


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice grow.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

noturbo said:


> well i weighed it too now it was dry, it was bang on 3oz dry with all the stalks n everything removed so im pretty chuffed from one 24 inch tall plant
> 
> A sog grow with 10 lollipopped bigbangs would be awesome, might do it in the summer
> 
> Kinda wish id topped this one now but nevermind lol


nice really good for a 2 footer bravo and ull love lollypoping does amazing thing really hudge colas and side nug come out really cunky as well great altnitive to lsting im lst with lollypoping out side this year hoping it does wonders


----------



## jimaid (Sep 13, 2008)

looks good man i have a ? i am growing some bigbang for 6 weeks under 250w 3 plants what height were the when you turned them to 12_12


----------



## Andy Botwin (Dec 10, 2008)

Would you be able to post all the specifications of your grow?

Veg... For how long?
Flower stage... For how long?
Soil or Hydro?
If soil... what is in your mix?
If soil... What size pot?
Aircooled light?
Temp of Room/cab?
Humidity of Room/cab?
PH of media or res?
Any Pests ?
How often are you watering?
Type and strength of ferts used?

I am really hoping to pick up some big bang...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice! 3 zips from one 2 ft lady on your first grow... Bravo my brother. Let me know how the BB is when cured, I have not heard much about it and am curious. I have a fem 5 pack of it in my seed vault with all my other "future projects" and was gonna do Exile and Blue Moonshine next but maybe Ill try the Big Bang... You have inspired me with your righteous first grow. peace one love


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 11, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> nice really good for a 2 footer bravo and ull love lollypoping does amazing thing really hudge colas and side nug come out really cunky as well great altnitive to lsting im lst with lollypoping out side this year hoping it does wonders


 
hey guys what do yall mean from lollypoping? just growing a one cola plant?

fucking nice plant man way better than my first grow.
cheers


----------



## dundunn42 (Dec 14, 2008)

so what wa the yeild my man!!??


----------



## weedyweedy (Oct 14, 2009)

smoke report smoke report smoke report!  of the cured ones i mean.. :O


----------



## jursch420 (Oct 14, 2009)

damn nice nugs


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Aug 3, 2010)

noturbo said:


> Just chopped my big bang from greenhouse seed company! I really enjoyed my first succesfull grow  i now wish i hadnt just grown one lol
> 
> i vegged it under a single blue 125w cfl up to only around 8 or 9" and switched to 12/12 with a red 125w cfl. I used that for about a week untill my 400w hps arrived and the thing really took off lol. It ended up around 2ft tall
> 
> ...


JUST HARVESTED MY BIGBANG STRAIN MINE LOOKS A LOT LIKE URS JUST HARVESTED ONE BIGBANG AND ONE MAMA MIA MY NEXT GROW WILL BE AVANCED SEEDS CRITICAL AND BARNEYS FARM BLUECHEESE 
View attachment 1080057View attachment 1080060View attachment 1080063View attachment 1080064View attachment 1080065View attachment 1080067View attachment 1080070
bigbang is the greener of the two plants in the 2nd pic


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent first harvest. What size pot was she in?


----------



## bigbangtheory (Aug 30, 2010)

*hi,
just started growing bigbang and church, just wanted some useful tips that might help the grow..

how many times a day water ?
best time too start 12/12 etc?
thanks 
*


----------

